# Few Pots



## myingling (Jan 17, 2016)

seen few guys around using brass as a playin surface for pot calls figured I would give it a try,,, calls came out pretty turkey sounding and after messing with some of the internals iam going to stick with this sound


sound on the brass surface





from left flamed osage ,,,bocote ,,, cocobolo

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TMAC (Jan 17, 2016)

I really like those Mike. Sounds great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sure looks nice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good sounding and good looking calls. Never seen one using brass before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2016)

Very nice Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 18, 2016)

great calls Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------

